# What probiotic stops the sympton of flatulence?



## justaguy377 (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anybody have experience with this? I have major flatulence 30+ a day and aside from my diet which I am working on, I am thinking of taking a probiotic. Any help appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've used several different ones for this.In theory any and every probiotic that can grow in a human should reduce the amount of flatulence because by definition they do not release gases when they digest carbs.Some probiotis add a lot of a prebiotic like FOS which can really increase gas until that brand establishes in you.Some people seem to get better results with some probiotics than others. Some brands may not have live bacteria in them, and it may take finding the ones that work well in you and with your existing bacterial ecology in the colon.Some to tryA-IBS *VSL #3AlignCulturelleJarrodophilus (these often add FOS) *Lactobacillus Reuteri *GNC Potent Acidophilus *All are brands I hear people talk about recently, the ones with a * I have used and they all work for me.At first I needed to take them every day (started with Reuteri) now all I do is take them for a few days when the farting comes back.K.


----------



## justaguy377 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you very much Kathleen for all the great information. It's good to know that they are working for you; that list of brand names is very helpful. I guess I will try them out one by one and see which ones work for me.


----------

